# Move sprinkler head to install mailbox?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Is it difficult to dig up and move a sprinkler head so I can install a mail box towards the end of my driveway?

Here is the front yard. Blue circles indicate where every head is currently at. The reason I ask, is because my mailbox is currently attached to the house and I'd like to cut down on the amount of foot traffic in the middle of the yard. I don't have a regular carrier anymore it seems and asking them to not walk across is a bit pointless. Is there a way to move the head in the corner of my driveway efficiently? The Post Master floated the idea to me.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Assuming it was installed on a swing arm/funny pipe it is trivial to move. It most likely won't even require cutting pipe. Cut the sod and set aside. Dig up the head and enough of the supply pipe to move it where you want and then refill the hole and replace the sod. If you have to shorten the pipe, you can likely re-use the fitting that attaches to the head as most are simple barb fittings.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bernstem oh okay. Doesn't sound super hard. But I'm assuming that a small part of the lawn wouldn't get irrigated fully or at all unless it hits the mailbox directly.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

There might be a small area that isn't as well irrigated, but it should be OK as long as there is adequate overlap from the adjacent sprinklers. If you do end up with a dry spot, then you can splice in a small microspray drip head to cover the area.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bernstem that shouldn't be a problem then. I have a few corners that I hit with a watering can already. So that shouldn't be too bad.


----------

